# Cheap - DIY LED Lights for Eclipse2 Aquarium



## ccsteehee (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, bought a used Eclipse2 25 GL High aquarium with all accessories and a stand for $40. However, the canopy light (2 x 18" tubes) didnt work. A bit of troubleshooting deduced that the Ballast was gone. 

I looked at the internet (including this site) and discovered you can use LED lighting as an inexpensive alternative to replacing the light assembly. 

I bought 3x 'dollar store' 5 LED 4.5 Volt battery push-strip lights, and dissassembled them down to the circuit board. I then wired them serially onto an old 12 Volt adapter I had around. I then mounted them into the canopy and wired into the existing canopy light switch using hot glue. The results are very good and very satisfying... pics are attached.


----------



## ccsteehee (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh... total cost:

LED arrays x3, $6
12 Volt AC/DC Adapter - free 
Wiring (old Cat 5 solid core)- free 

Time: approx 1 hour.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

damn for 2bucks i would have bought 10-20 strips n mounted them all to make it really pop.

good job.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

pm send

dp


----------

